# I am having a little Fergus withdrawal....



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

hoto:hoto:hoto:

I know that new mummies are so busy, but I am missing Fergus and Cora. 
I also don't get nearly enough of Savannah, Ruby and Nina (who could ever get enough) 
I also miss Bess.... she must be really big by now, almost as big as Merlin.
(I get to see Frankie and Seymour on FB.)

Bring on your puppies people!!!! 

(see what happens when I have time off work and the dogs are napping)


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Lol!! I am about to post a new Nina thread!!


----------



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

I was lucky enough to meet Bess as she went to stay with cockerpoo61 and co, and she and Tilly overlapped for a day. She's such a sweetie! Like a mini version of my Tilly and so friendly and loving. X


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Ruby and her bucket!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Ruby keeping guard over my sleeping billy on the beach x


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Love Ruby!


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

dmgalley said:


> hoto:hoto:hoto:
> 
> I know that new mummies are so busy, but I am missing Fergus and Cora.
> I also don't get nearly enough of Savannah, Ruby and Nina (who could ever get enough)
> ...


Me too Donna miss the little guy so much xxx


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

awe little Ruby!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Tinman said:


> Ruby keeping guard over my sleeping billy on the beach x


I love this. I love her "chubby" cheeks!!!


----------



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

Ruby has a real teddy bear face. I just want to smoooooosh it! X


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

RuthMill said:


> Lol!! I am about to post a new Nina thread!!


And I LOVE it!!!!!


----------



## AliAlfie (Jul 29, 2013)

Tinman said:


> Ruby keeping guard over my sleeping billy on the beach x


That's brilliant, love it, love it, love it!!!!  what mix is she? She's so scrummy, ooh, that face!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

AliAlfie said:


> That's brilliant, love it, love it, love it!!!!  what mix is she? She's so scrummy, ooh, that face!


Thank you - I think she's extra cute, but I am biased 
Ruby is an American cocker x toy poodle- almost 5 1/2 months now.


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Lottierachel said:


> Ruby has a real teddy bear face. I just want to smoooooosh it! X



Me too!!! She is so sweet!


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

REALLY cute, lovely.


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Lovely thread Donna 

I've been missing Von....anyone heard from her ?? 

xxx


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

mairi1 said:


> Lovely thread Donna
> 
> I've been missing Von....anyone heard from her ??
> 
> xxx


Me too. I did send her a pm but no response. 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

dmgalley said:


> Me too. I did send her a pm but no response.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


Hope she's ok...do miss her on here 

xxx


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Is there something wrong with Von? Did I miss something?


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Not that im aware, just wondered where she's been ...

Perhaps just taking a break. 

xxx


----------

